# Best Websites for Snowboard Gear



## Hass (Dec 28, 2015)

Name some of the best websites where you can find great snowboard gear and deals!

Sorry if this has been made. :grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

craigslist, gear trade, fleabray

Do you know great gear and good deals when you see them?


----------



## AaronHillman (Mar 31, 2017)

*Suggestion*

 You can check out Gear trade  .


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

New or used stuff?
New stuff, you can get sites with 30 or max 50% off.
For example Burton does not allow resellers to drop their prices bellow 30 or 35% i think, if the goods are 1 season old. A few years ago a snowboard shop called sierra snowboard did promotions with 50% off to get better deals from burton. This is called dumping. Burton eventually cut their supply and other brands did the same. The store eventually went bankrupt. 
So in new material, there is no magic site that will offer you crazy deals.
You can browse in China for Barton boards or Lib Tank boards but i guess you wont be happy with them :wink:


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Google does a great job helping me find local board shops. You might pay a little more, but the service you get is often worth the price difference (especially for boot fitting)!


----------



## DRhodes (Nov 17, 2017)

Zumiez, Evo are websites my brother generally refer when buying any snowboarding gear. Well, there are many coupon and deal websites out there that offer great discounts on various products, so I guess, such sites may be a great option for buying snowboarding stuff. :smile:


----------

